# Pre-Mixed HCG



## Computerman91 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello friends. I need advice on what to do with unmixed HCG. Now before you ask yourself why I chose to buy unmixed HCG rather than pre-mixed HCG... I was under the impression that it would be pre-mixed because that was what it had been advertised as. However the internet can’t always be trusted. Alright time to get to the point. After mixing the HCG how long can it be stored? Shall it be stored refrigerated or room temperature? Also what is the best way to “reconstitute” the HCG.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 28, 2020)

Get some BAC water, like this stuff:

https://www.mountainside-medical.com/products/sterile-water-for-injection-bacteriostatic-water-30-ml

I think they even sell it on Amazon. Inject 1cc into the hcg. I'm not sure if it is like growth hormone where you need to be careful mixing it, but it can't hurt to just be gentle with it. (Don't shake it up, just roll it slowly)

If it is 5000iu /ml hcg (kind of typical), then each 10iu marker on the insulin syringe is going to be 500iu's of hcg.

Pretty sure it should be refrigerated after use. Then they say good for a month, but I'm sure it would probably be fine for longer than that.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 30, 2020)

Don't order pre-mixed.  By they time it gets to you it will probably be expired.  HCG has a short effective life once if is mixed with BAC Water.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 2, 2020)

I order hicog pre mixed its good for a few yrs.... Never had an issue


----------



## Bigc (Sep 28, 2020)

Good to know not to get premixed where is a good source to buy powder hcg?


----------

